# Bike motor from Sheboygan, WI



## 55tbird (Aug 15, 2013)

Just picked up this bike motor from the 40s. It supposedly was made in Sheboygan, WI and is 1 of 249 built. The engine is a Lauson, made in New Holstein, WI. The circle with the teeth on it bolts to a 26" rim, and it is direct drive to the motor. Anybody out there have any info on this contraption??  Thanks!!  Mike 920-980-5218


----------



## bricycle (Aug 15, 2013)

Kool, looks like a RSC 1 1/4 hp mill. Great running engine. Never seen that set-up before. Don't think it is on "U.S. Scooter Museum" site either.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 15, 2013)

How could it be direct drive? it would need a clutch.... Motor doesn't have a compression release does it???


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 15, 2013)

*It could be a MOHS*

Its hard to tell by your pics and this reference pic. I know there is 2 complete mohs motorbikes at Budget Bicycle Center here in Madsion WI. Mohs used a whizzer tank on the early ones and a few whizzer parts.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 15, 2013)

pedal4416 said:


> Its hard to tell by your pics and this reference pic. I know there is 2 complete mohs motorbikes at Budget Bicycle Center here in Madsion WI. Mohs used a whizzer tank on the early ones and a few whizzer parts.
> View attachment 109109




Kool info!


----------



## 55tbird (Aug 16, 2013)

*I'll check it out*

I will have to check it out the next time I go to  Madison. The older gentleman I bought it from said he took it off a crusty old Schwinn 30 years ago and the teeth on the wheel ring sat directly on the teeth on the motor shaft. Sounds dangerous as heck.  Mike


----------



## frankster41 (Aug 16, 2013)

55tbird said:


> I will have to check it out the next time I go to  Madison. The older gentleman I bought it from said he took it off a crusty old Schwinn 30 years ago and the teeth on the wheel ring sat directly on the teeth on the motor shaft. Sounds dangerous as heck.  Mike




Hey Mike did the old fella say where the motor was mounted on tbe bike? If the wheel gear drove off the motor shaft it would have to be mounted to the side of the rear wheel.  ????  Doesn't seem right.


----------



## 55tbird (Aug 16, 2013)

*Rear Wheel*



frankster41 said:


> Hey Mike did the old fella say where the motor was mounted on tbe bike? If the wheel gear drove off the motor shaft it would have to be mounted to the side of the rear wheel.  ????  Doesn't seem right.




Frank, You are correct. He said the motor sat over the rear wheel to the side, which is the only way this would work. I have the bracket that came with it and there are 2 places that it would attach to the frame. Looks like its missing a major bolt that it would pivot on. I'm still puzzled as to how that bracket would hold this heavy engine, but everything still has its original green paint. That MOHS bike from Madison listed earlier is totally different.  Mike


----------



## bricycle (Aug 16, 2013)

More pics please!!!!!!  drool........


----------



## 55tbird (Aug 16, 2013)

*Better pictures*

The teeth on the engine match up with the wheel sheeve.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 16, 2013)

@$&^#!@!.....so the motor is ALWAYS turning against it's compression???????????
bet they didn't make too many of these...


----------

